# Music similar to Jordi Savall Orient Occident series please!



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I have been enjoying the series of albums from Jordi Savall focusing on Armenian, Balkan and various Syrian, Jewish and early Christian music. I am interested to get some more recomendation for music in this style? I know they cover a huge range of music but I think anything that could be classed as Balkan, Middle Eastern, Jewish classical or early music would be of interest. Basically anything that has that different approach to harmony and modes to Western classical (sorry I am no expert but I can hear the difference in the sounds!).

PS I was not sure if this should go in the "other music" forum so please move if you think that is better for this.

Thanks!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd start with this compilation box if I were you, then take it from there


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I'd start with this compilation box if I were you, then take it from there
> 
> View attachment 111166


This looks great thanks very much, happy new year!


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi FPwtc

I'm afraid I can't help you with music with oriental influences, but early music wise you can find inspiration and recommendations on this thread:

For Love of Early Music


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*These are some of my favorite early music recordings:*


----------

